# Eggs on the shelf?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I see eggs on the shelf in all the stores. This is unheard of in my neck of the woods for the Salmonella problem with eggs. So this makes me wonder if Salmonella is not a problem in eggs here. I want to start adding raw eggs to my breakfast fruit smoothies, but first want to be sure that the eggs are safe. Does anyone know?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> I see eggs on the shelf in all the stores. This is unheard of in my neck of the woods for the Salmonella problem with eggs. So this makes me wonder if Salmonella is not a problem in eggs here. I want to start adding raw eggs to my breakfast fruit smoothies, but first want to be sure that the eggs are safe. Does anyone know?


I assume that by 'my neck of the woods' you mean Canada and that they have the same regime WRT eggs as the USA - they wash them and then refrigerate them.

Eggs naturally have a waxy coating which is impermeable to air that which stops them going off. The washing process standard in these countries removes this coating making it necessary to refrigerate the eggs to stop them degenerating.

In Europe where they leave this coating intact, if you were to refrigerate eggs and then allow them to warm (say taking them home from the shop) condensation can form on the shell which would dissolve the protective coating.

for this reason it is not allowed to refrigerate eggs in many countries (including Spain and the UK) at any stage of the production/distribution/sales process.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

jimenato said:


> I assume that by 'my neck of the woods' you mean Canada and that they have the same regime WRT eggs as the USA - they wash them and then refrigerate them.
> 
> Eggs naturally have a waxy coating which is impermeable to air that which stops them going off. The washing process standard in these countries removes this coating making it necessary to refrigerate the eggs to stop them degenerating.
> 
> ...


Hi Jimenato. Yes, I mean Canada.

I had absolutely no idea about any of this! Thank you so much for your very thorough and clear explanation. So now I'm comfortable in plopping an egg in my shake this morning, thanks to you!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> I see eggs on the shelf in all the stores. This is unheard of in my neck of the woods for the Salmonella problem with eggs. So this makes me wonder if Salmonella is not a problem in eggs here. I want to start adding raw eggs to my breakfast fruit smoothies, but first want to be sure that the eggs are safe. Does anyone know?


Yes, there is salmonella here in Spain - I know 2 people who have had it - and personally I would not recommend eating raw eggs. That said, I don't think the problem is as widespread as it is in North America. 

My Spanish mother-in-law makes her own mayonnaise (uses raw egg) but not in the hot summer. She says that's when there's a salmonella risk - old wives tale?? Sorry but I won't risk it at any time of year. In the end you have to make your own decision.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

A little further research reveals that once you have got them home, eggs can (in fact should) be stored in the refrigerator - at the back so that opening the door does not allow them to warm and get condensation. 

I didn't know that so I have learned something new this morning. However until now I have always kept them at room temps with no problem.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Yes, there is salmonella here in Spain - I know 2 people who have had it - and personally I would not recommend eating raw eggs. That said, I don't think the problem is as widespread as it is in North America.
> 
> My Spanish mother-in-law makes her own mayonnaise (uses raw egg) but not in the hot summer. She says that's when there's a salmonella risk - old wives tale?? Sorry but I won't risk it at any time of year. In the end you have to make your own decision.


I know a whole family who ended up in hospital, but they had eaten a farm egg and I'm not sure about the chickens...
There is a very real risk of salmonella, especially in the summer.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Jimenato, you answered my next question - should I keep them in the fridge when I get home. Not only do you answer my question, but you take it another step further as to where to put them in the fridge. Thank you. 

Kalohi, thanks for the warning, but it's a risk I'm willing to take. Now I'm living dangerously with my healthy shake. Not so healthy anymore. It's as exhilirating as using double negatives here in Spain.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I know a whole family who ended up in hospital, but they had eaten a farm egg and I'm not sure about the chickens...
> There is a very real risk of salmonella, especially in the summer.


In the UK, hens are vaccinated against salmonella - I don't know about in Spain. In any case a small farm might not have the same standards as a commercial supplier.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

In a former life I was a hotel & restaurant manager. Once eggs have been refrigerated you *have to *store them that way.

It's perfectly safe to store them unrefrigerated though, if they have never been so. I never keep eggs in the fridge.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> In a former life I was a hotel & restaurant manager. Once eggs have been refrigerated you *have to *store them that way.
> 
> It's perfectly safe to store them unrefrigerated though, if they have never been so. I never keep eggs in the fridge.


Well said. Neither I nor my parents have ever kept eggs in a fridge. We've always been lucky and had our own hens so we've always had very fresh (unrefrigerated) eggs and none of us have ever suffered.

Interesting that Jimenato has found evidence to suggest that they should be -



> A little further research reveals that once you have got them home, eggs can (in fact should) be stored in the refrigerator - at the back so that opening the door does not allow them to warm and get condensation.
> 
> I didn't know that so I have learned something new this morning. However until now I have always kept them at room temps with no problem.



I think I'll still keep them out of the fridge - even here in Spain where it can get quite hot.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

There has been a few serious outbreaks of Salmonella in Spanish eggs. The last I heard was more than a year ago. I remember reading that Spanish bars/restaurants are now prohibited from making their own mayonnaise using raw eggs.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Now I'm starting to chicken out (excuse the pun ) about the Salmonella in the eggs. The thing is, I used to eat cottage cheese for breakfast for the protein, but I can't find any here. Yes, of course, if I go to some fancy place and pay through the nose, I probably can get it. But I'd rather not spend the fortune and find a substitute - thus the eggs. The other thing I used to do is use whey powder in my smoothies for the protein, but can't find any of that either - thus the eggs again. Mmmm....  I'll keep thinking on it. Thanks all for your input. It's soooo overwhelming trying to figure out all the food substitutes. :wacko: Poco a poco.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Now I'm starting to chicken out (excuse the pun ) about the Salmonella in the eggs. The thing is, I used to eat cottage cheese for breakfast for the protein, but I can't find any here. Yes, of course, if I go to some fancy place and pay through the nose, I probably can get it. But I'd rather not spend the fortune and find a substitute - thus the eggs. The other thing I used to do is use whey powder in my smoothies for the protein, but can't find any of that either - thus the eggs again. Mmmm....  I'll keep thinking on it. Thanks all for your input. It's soooo overwhelming trying to figure out all the food substitutes. :wacko: Poco a poco.


They sell whey powder in sporting goods stores. Here are a bunch sold in Decathlon. There are other a few other types of protein drinks mixed in there too. 

You're going to have trouble finding cottage cheese. It's called requesón, but if you find it what it's likely to be is actually ricotta cheese and not cottage cheese. However, there are other soft, fresh cheeses that are readily available in all supermarkets. Try queso quark, although that's usually a bit creamier/soupier than cottage cheese. Be sure _not_ to get it 'batido' - whipped. Then there's something called queso fresco that you might try. I enjoy the brand Vega e Hijos, which is a local brand from Seville. There's also queso Burgos. I suppose you can squash them up if you like so that they're similiar in consistency to cottage cheese. There are so many great cheeses to choose from here, it seems a shame to go without!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are many good things on this thread but here is what I used to tell students in my cookery school back in UK;:




Although hen's eggs are most frequently used in the kitchen, other types of eggs can be used in a number of dishes. The following types are available fresh from farms, specialist shops and good supermarkets and should be stored in the same way as hen's eggs (see below).

Turkey and goose eggs, due to their high fat content, are too strongly flavoured and rich to be eaten alone but are useful for enriching and lightening baked goods. Goose eggs, which have a white shell and are 4 - 5 times larger than a hen’s egg, make particularly good sponge cakes. Duck eggs have an off white shell and when boiled, the white turns bluish in colour and the yolk a deep orange. They can be used for most purposes.

Quail, guinea fowl and gulls’ eggs make very good first courses served with celery salt, paprika and brown bread and butter. Quail eggs are small with brown speckles and have a creamy texture and rich flavour; they are often served as a canapé, hard boiled and peeled, with celery salt, or soft boiled or poached in salads. Gulls’ eggs are served as a delicacy as they are only available in May and June. The shell is pale blue with light or dark brown markings and they have a slightly fishy flavour, due to the bird’s diet. They vary in size and are sold ready boiled. The cooked white is translucent and bluish and the yolk is pale yellow.

The main constituents of an egg are the yolk, the white and the shell. The average weight of a hen’s egg is 55g, of which the yolk weighs around 25g and the white weighs around 30g.

The hard, brittle shell contains and protects the white and yolk from physical damage, from losing moisture and from infection from bacteria. Egg shell is made of a calcium carbonate and protein mesh, densely perforated with pores and covered in a protective protein cuticle. The colour of the shell has no effect on the quality, flavour or nutrition of the egg but is determined by the breed of hen and varies from white to reddish-brown.

To crack an egg: Have a bowl ready. Tap the side of the egg on the rim of the bowl to crack the shell. Place your thumbs either side of the crack on the underside of the egg and pull apart. Allow the egg to drop into the bowl.

To separate an egg: When pulling the two halves of the shell apart, catch the yolk in one half. Allow the white to drain into the bowl. If any yolk falls into the white, use the sharp edge of the egg shell to scoop it out. However, it is one of the many kitchen myths that abound in cookery books that egg whites will not whisk if there is any amount of yolk present. Small amounts will not affect the whipping or finished, cooked product one little bit, so don’t worry about this aspect unduly.


Inside the shell are 2 white membranes that separate to form an air sac at the wider end. Between these 2 membranes lies the egg white, or albumen. Forming 58 per cent of the total weight of the egg, egg white is a viscous, colourless liquid made up of 88 per cent water, the remaining 12 per cent composed of protein, minerals and vitamins including riboflavin. The egg white is made up of an outer thin white, an inner thick white and a third extremely thin layer which coats the chalaziferous layer surrounding the yolk membrane.

The chalaziferous layer is visible as opaque fibrous chords or white strings, called chalazae, on opposite sides of the yolk. The chalazae hold the yolk in the centre of the egg, stretching from the yolk, through the white, to the membranes located right against the inner surface of the shell. Prominent chalazae signify that an egg is fresh and may be strained out of the egg white before cooking or whisking.

The yolk constitutes 42 per cent of the egg’s total weight and contains three-quarters of its calorific value. It is made up of 19 per cent protein, 30 per cent fat and 51 per cent water. The yolk is a thick liquid containing the entire fat content of the egg, a wide range of vitamins and minerals, the emulsifying protein lecithin and an iron-based pigment called haematogen that gives the egg yolk its yellow colour. Each yolk contains approximately 0.2g cholesterol which has in the past been regarded as harmful to health. However, it is now generally accepted that ‘dietary’ cholesterol is far less harmful than the cholesterol the body manufactures from saturated ‘dietary fats. There seems no longer a justification for the Draconian rule of ‘one egg per week’!

Identifying a Fresh Egg

As an egg ages, the structure of the white and yolk begins to break down, affecting both its cooking properties and flavour. Cracking an egg on to a plate can show the cook just how old it is. If the white has body, does not spread widely and the chalazae are clearly visible, the egg is very fresh. As an egg ages, the thick part of the egg white deteriorates and becomes watery. The yolk of a fresh egg should be domed and stand firmly above the white. Over time, the yolk membrane becomes weaker, causing the yolk to flatten and spread. As a result. Older eggs do not hold tightly together when poaching, fried eggs look flat and shapeless and in both cases the yolk is liable to break. Older eggs can be successfully scrambled, however, and the shell is easier to remove from hard-boiled older eggs as the membrane no longer clings tightly to the inside of the shell.

With the gradual breaking down of the egg white, carbon dioxide is released into the enlarging air sac and out through the shell. Air from outside passes through the pores in the shell to fill the increasing space left by the egg white. Knowing this, it is possible to test whether an egg is fresh without breaking it, by gently immersing it in a bowl of water. If the egg lies flat on the bottom, this means that the air sac is small and the egg is very fresh. If the egg stands up and bobs on the bottom of the bowl this means that it is older and more buoyant due to the enlarged air sac, but it is suitable for scrambling or hard-boiling. If the egg floats to the surface, this means that it is full of gas and should be thrown away as it is most probably rotten.

Storing Eggs

Eggs are potentially hazardous as they are rich in nutrients and provide the ideal conditions for the growth of harmful bacteria such as salmonella which is commonly found in the intestines of chickens. Most bacterial contamination is present on the shell of a dirty or cracked egg but can also be found inside. Eggs that are dirty and/or cracked should be discarded.

Store eggs in a refrigerator: To reduce the risk of salmonella poisoning as well as to slow the rate of deterioration, store eggs at temperatures below 4ºC. Eggs age faster at room temperature than if kept in the refrigerator. Shop-bought fresh eggs are usually stamped with a ‘best before’ date set at 3 weeks from laying, provided they are kept in the refrigerator. Egg shells are porous and pervious to air, water and odours. To prevent the flavour of eggs from becoming tainted it is best to store the eggs in their box away from strongly flavoured, pungent foods such as cheese. They will also keep better if they are stored standing upright on their pointed ends so that the air sac, at the wide end, is facing upwards.

Storing separated eggs: Egg whites can be refrigerated for up to 3 weeks as they contain a natural bactericide, or may be frozen for up to 3 months. Frozen yolks (up to 6 weeks frozen) will whisk more efficiently than fresh whites; indeed, some famous kitchens will only use whites that have been frozen for soufflés as they perform far better! Yolks can be refrigerated for 2 - 3 days, covered with a little cold water and clingfilm to prevent a hard crust from forming. They can also be frozen for up to 3 months but should have either a little salt or sugar (about ¼ teaspoon per four yolks) added to prevent the yolk from hardening. Label which is which as you will only want to use the salted yolks for savoury dishes and the sugared yolks for sweet dishes.

More on yolks

Egg yolk is often used as an emulsifier. Many recipes call for the intimate mixing of watery ingredients with oily or fatty ingredients. As a rule oil and water don’t mix, and the oil just floats back to the surface. But egg yolks contain compounds such as lecithin which acts a bit like soap, enabling water and oil to be mixed. These emulsifiers tend to be large molecules, parts of which are attracted to water and other parts attracted to oil.

One theory is that the oil-loving parts of the emulsifier embed themselves into the oil droplets, leaving their water-loving parts sticking out. The ‘sticking-out’ bits prevent other oil droplets coming too close and joining together. With sauces such as mayonnaise you first of all add very small quantities of oil to the beaten egg yolks and vinegar. At the start there should be much more emulsifier than oil. So it can rapidly and completely coat the oil droplets and make a stable emulsion. Soon you can add larger amounts of oil because the well-dispersed tiny droplets, already present, help break up the larger drops as you beat.

They provide a surprising range of valuable nutrients: protein, B vitamins, vitamin A, D and E, zinc and iron.

More on whites and foam

Foams made from egg white or albumen are very popular, especially for creating dishes with a light and delicate texture. As a food, egg white is unusual in that it is alkaline, while most other foods are to some extent acidic. The proteins in the white are normally tight little balls. When they are beaten they unwrap, elongate and form a web-like structure. In a sense the proteins are being ‘cooled’ by the beating; they are losing their original nature. If you add a little acid such as cream of tartar or lemon juice, you will reduce the alkalinity of the egg white and make the foam more stable and less prone to lumpiness.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> There are many good things on this thread but here is what I used to tell students in my cookery school back in UK;:
> 
> .



you ran a cookery school??

so - do you keep_ your _eggs in the fridge or not?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Thrac has already answered this in the previous post!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I haven't said it before, but I'll say it now.... The Expat Forum is better than Wikipedia! 

Kalohi, what fabulous suggestions on the cheese substitutes. You really know your cheeses! Thanks also for letting me know where to find whey powder. I'd prefer cheese to whey powder, as there are many additives in whey powder. So I have some Burgos queso fresco in the fridge left over from making lasagna for Christmas Day. My Spanish Bestie had recommended that for the lasagna because I couldn't find cottage cheese. But it never occurred to me until you said it, that I could use that in my smoothie. So I took a chunk of it, threw it in the blender, and it was AMAZING! It really mixes up way better than cottage cheese. Thank you.  

Thrax, what a beautiful account you give of eggs. Your passion comes through clearly. Thank you for that. You reminded me frequently of the nutritional value of eggs. So my smoothie this morning also included an egg. 

The best thing about my smoothies is using fruits I've never known before moving to Spain that are absolutely delicious and divine - like quince, persimmon and cherimoya. I also just discovered a fabulous melon, the name of which I don't know yet. The only ingredient I was lacking in my smoothies was protein - but not anymore, thank to you guys. 

Thanks all to making my breakfast the breakfast of champions. 

P.S. I will keep storing my eggs in the fridge, but they're now pushed to the back on the same shelf as my vegies.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> you ran a cookery school??
> 
> so - do you keep_ your _eggs in the fridge or not?


In the winter we don't but in the heat of summer here in Spain we most certainly do!!


----------



## Pokerface (Dec 22, 2014)

jimenato said:


> A little further research reveals that once you have got them home, eggs can (in fact should) be stored in the refrigerator - at the back so that opening the door does not allow them to warm and get condensation.
> 
> I didn't know that so I have learned something new this morning. However until now I have always kept them at room temps with no problem.


Interesting how most fridge manufacturers provide egg storage acrylics at the inside of the door?
Someone should have a word


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

P.P.S. I said breakfast this morning, but I meant afternoon. I woke up at 11 today, after 11 hours of sleep! Sleep and Spain go hand in hand. I'm almost ready for my siesta now.


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Now I'm starting to chicken out (excuse the pun ) about the Salmonella in the eggs. The thing is, I used to eat cottage cheese for breakfast for the protein, but I can't find any here. Yes, of course, if I go to some fancy place and pay through the nose, I probably can get it. But I'd rather not spend the fortune and find a substitute - thus the eggs. The other thing I used to do is use whey powder in my smoothies for the protein, but can't find any of that either - thus the eggs again. Mmmm....  I'll keep thinking on it. Thanks all for your input. It's soooo overwhelming trying to figure out all the food substitutes. :wacko: Poco a poco.



Hemp protein may be a good substitute for you AH. It contains most of the amino acids you'd need (maybe all?) and is very good for you, doesn't contribute to animal cruelty and intensive farming methods which make the animals' lives a misery. And you won't get any chicken diseases from it! Soya protein unfortunately isn't so good as it is difficult to ensure that it isn't contaminated by GM soya. Soya can also contribute to food intolerances if used to regularly apparently. Good luck.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Frank B said:


> Hemp protein may be a good substitute for you AH. It contains most of the amino acids you'd need (maybe all?) and is very good for you, doesn't contribute to animal cruelty and intensive farming methods which make the animals' lives a misery. And you won't get any chicken diseases from it! Soya protein unfortunately isn't so good as it is difficult to ensure that it isn't contaminated by GM soya. Soya can also contribute to food intolerances if used to regularly apparently. Good luck.


Hi Frank. Could you tell me a little more about cooking with hemp? All I know about it is that it's made from the marijuana leaf and that it can be used for cooking.

As for the cruelty to animals... As silly as it may sound, I'm also heartbroken by the cruelty to plants in today's agriculture practices.

As for the poisons in meats... Now there are equivalent poisons in plants (pesticides, herbicides, growth hormones, etc). And there's no getting away from the global pollution in the soil, air and water - including with plants.

However, over many years I've been eating less and less meat just because the smell of meat has changed and it makes me nauseous. Also it doesn't sit well with me anymore while digesting it. Both the weird smell of meat and the fact that I can't digest it well probably have to do with how farming has changed and how the world is ridiculously polluted, including the animals. I've had so many bad experiences with meat over the years that even here in Spain where it's much better quality, I'm still not really into it. So I need to find protein alternatives. I use a lot of beans and legumes, which I really like. Cottage cheese was another - fresh cheese now. Greek yogurt in Canada is crazy high in protein, but it's not here in Spain. 

So, yes, hemp might be right up my alley.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry to come in so late on this fascinating topic. All I can add is that it is_ impossible_ to make mayonnaise or alioli with a refrigerated egg. I therefore keep some in the fridge and some out of the fridge.

While we're on the topic, does anyone know why you sometimes see bright orange yolks (yemas) on butchers' counters?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Mayonnaise can be made without eggs. I went to a cookery school put on by Mijas Ayuntamiento and they did one, tasted good. Wish I could find the recipe.


----------



## Pokerface (Dec 22, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Mayonnaise can be made without eggs. I went to a cookery school put on by Mijas Ayuntamiento and they did one, tasted good. Wish I could find the recipe.


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

There you go: Hemp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
. It's obviously the low THC plant products you'd use for the protein, and which Hemp oil is made from. I've used the protein powder in smoothies and the oil in salads. In the UK you can get organically grown hemp powder, which is a lot less toxic than whey protein made from non-organic cow's milk. No animal cruelty involved either.

I haven't cooked with it but I know you can do so e.g. adding it to your bread or pancake recipes. Hemp seed as well.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Frank B said:


> There you go: Hemp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> . It's obviously the low THC plant products you'd use for the protein, and which Hemp oil is made from. I've used the protein powder in smoothies and the oil in salads. In the UK you can get organically grown hemp powder, which is a lot less toxic than whey protein made from non-organic cow's milk. No animal cruelty involved either.
> 
> I haven't cooked with it but I know you can do so e.g. adding it to your bread or pancake recipes. Hemp seed as well.


 Fantastic Wiki article! I only skimmed through most of it, but focused on the food sections. That was my one big worry - the THC - because I can't touch the stuff. I didn't know hemp products are made from a cousin plant, so I'm safe. Yay! The nutritional value is absolutely fabulous.

Lots of uses! So where can I get me some of this here in Spain?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Fantastic Wiki article! I only skimmed through most of it, but focused on the food sections. That was my one big worry - the THC - because I can't touch the stuff. I didn't know hemp products are made from a cousin plant, so I'm safe. Yay! The nutritional value is absolutely fabulous.
> 
> Lots of uses! So where can I get me some of this here in Spain?


Just bear in mind not to fly after dinner as those cocker spaniels at the airport will keep looking at you and winking to the handler.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Anything other than meat products provide half protein chains which are fine for most people but some develop various complaints including allergies. This particularly applies to those following Vegan diets. OK for most but some people will have problems which can usually be alleviated by returning to dairy products such as eggs and cheese.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pokerface said:


> Interesting how most fridge manufacturers provide egg storage acrylics at the inside of the door?
> Someone should have a word


Well spotted. It's a puzzle...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Mayonnaise can be made without eggs. I went to a cookery school put on by Mijas Ayuntamiento and they did one, tasted good. Wish I could find the recipe.


Just use milk instead of egg. I've seen my favourite TV chef Enrique Sánchez do it many times. The main trick is to keep the base of the blender firmly on the bottom of the container until it starts thickening.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry to come in so late on this fascinating topic. All I can add is that it is_ impossible_ to make mayonnaise or alioli with a refrigerated egg. I therefore keep some in the fridge and some out of the fridge.
> 
> While we're on the topic, does anyone know why you sometimes see bright orange yolks (yemas) on butchers' counters?


 Alcalaina, I just asked your question to one of my Spanish neighbours. She said it's because a lot of Spanish recipes only ask for the yolk. So why buy the whole egg, when you're only going to use the yolk.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Alcalaina, I just asked your question to one of my Spanish neighbours. She said it's because a lot of Spanish recipes only ask for the yolk. So why buy the whole egg, when you're only going to use the yolk.


Thanks! I wonder what happens to all the whites? I suppose they end up being made into meringues.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Thanks! I wonder what happens to all the whites? I suppose they end up being made into meringues.


 You're welcome! Yes, meringues is a definitely a good use for them. 

Happy New Year to you and your family. I've really enjoyed spending this year on the forum with you. :kiss:


----------

